# Why does he wake me up when he needs a poo?



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Wilbur has now started again to wake me up when he needs a poo. Unfortunately this seems to be always between 2am and 5am.

He used to do this 2 years ago when I tried to keep him indoors but gave up after 3 months. 

He now has been fine so far and had his poo at around 6.30 am when I was in the bathroom myself. For the last 2 weeks though he has started doing it in the middle of the night again. He comes to my side of the bed and moans at me until I wake uP. I then have to get up and stand next to his litter tray while he has his poo. He is fine after that and i am allowed To go back to bed. 

He wants no cuddles or play. As soon as I get up he runs to his litter tray, if I don't follow him he turns back round moaning at me again. As soon as I stand next to the tray he has his poo. He the walks past me and goes back to bed.

What is that all about?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ahh bless him, could be medical or physcological, do his poo's look /smell different, does he feel threatened by something/one, have you changed his food /feeding times? my indoor boy did this once after i let him poo outside ,then he didnt feel the same about his litter tray i guess, he'ok now, also i had been removing poo straight away and he used to call me to tell me it was time, i hope it passes and nothing too serious, maybe change his feeding time if possible. hope someone gives more advice.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

No idea really NK, but I would guess it makes him feel more secure and nurtured to have you standing there whilst he poos A bit like a kid, who wants his mum to stay with him whilst he uses the potty Except kids usually grow out of that, whereas Wilbur..............


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

nightkitten said:


> Wilbur has now started again to wake me up when he needs a poo. Unfortunately this seems to be always between 2am and 5am.
> 
> He used to do this 2 years ago when I tried to keep him indoors but gave up after 3 months.
> 
> ...


My old cat started to do this sort of thing when he started to go a little bit senile, amongst other behaviours he's never shown before. He started to cry loudly, I thought that was because he had gone deaf. He started to scratch at my bedroom door in the night, raking up the carpet. It wasn't just when he wanted to use his tray though, sometimes it was when he wanted to drink or eat, sometimes it was just for a bit of company.

They go through odd behaviours for all sorts of reasons though, as long as he happily goes back to his bed after I wouldnt worry too much, though it is a pain for you to be losing sleep over it. The joys of having animals eh?


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Actually Wilbur cries too when walking to his litter tray. I did think he might be constipated but this is not the case.

As CM said, he most probably feels more secure when I stand there with him. At least the litter tray isn't far from the bedroom. 2 years ago when he did it the litter tray was downstairs so I had to put my dressing gown and slippers on and walk downstairs with him. 

I think I would prefer it if he would poo in the mornings again although he usually did it while I was brushing my teeth


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

This post cheered me up no end Night Kitten. We have a litter tray in utility room so cats can be heard digging and 'more' from kitchen table. OH is convinced that cats only go for a poo when we are sitting down for a meal and moans about it no end. When I told him about Wilbur he decided that, comparatively speaking, we have it better than you (I'm sure that won't stop him whingeing)!! Wish the blooming cats would opt for more privacy.
Whatever Wilburs' reason is, do you think it is also why Fluff Beast won't let *me* go to the loo without *him*? Does he think I need company? 'Cos I really don't....:angry:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Made me laugh a bit, but I do feel sorry for you! 
No advice really, hopefully it's just the company/security thing 

Every time I scoop out Phoebe's tray she comes and makes a poo or pee.
Right there in front of me, doesn't bother her at all ...
Sometimes I can see she's struggling for at least few drops of wee just for the sake of doing it while I watch 
Then again she goes to the toilet with me every time and watches me so I guess she thinks it's only fair 
Not that I ever ask for the company ... :laugh:


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Bluebell will only poo in privacy. However, I have a horribly strong sense of smell and regularly wake up in the early hours to the scent of her offerings wafting into the bedroom. Given her tray is actually downstairs, I'm only thankful her habits don't coincide with mealtimes!!!!


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Wilbur always accompanies me to the toilet so maybe he thinks I should keep him company too! I think that's it


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Joys' post made me wonder if there is an element of pride in it as well? Mine too rush to use the litter tray whenever I am emptying it even if they can only squeeze a tiny wee out so it's not that they are waiting it to be cleaned (gets cleaned out several times a day I hasten to add). I did do an awful lot of congratulating them when I was training them so maybe they are just proud of themselves....


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Tao2 said:


> Joys' post made me wonder if there is an element of pride in it as well? Mine too rush to use the litter tray whenever I am emptying it even if they can only squeeze a tiny wee out so it's not that they are waiting it to be cleaned (gets cleaned out several times a day I hasten to add). I did do an awful lot of congratulating them when I was training them so maybe they are just proud of themselves....


It is easy to confuse the want and need tho.
This happened to me twice a while ago and this is why I now let Phoebe to go ahead and use it while I watch 
First time I was scooping and she was trying to get under my arm into the tray and I pushed her of gently and told her to wait until I finish ...
She turned around, got into the cover of her tray <which was upside-down> and peed there!
Made me feel like an awful cat-mum,she must have been so desperate 
And second time I was doing a full change, put the litter in a bag and went to the kitchen to put it in the bin, came back and found a pee in the <still dirty> empty tray.
Both times Phoebe looked rather embarrassed about it but I just praised her for not doing it on the floor :thumbsup:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh bless. Perhaps something spooked him while he poo'ed before so he now feels he needs protection? Well, you are not called "nightkitten" for nothing!


----------

